# Hexagon Barrel Router bit?



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

One of my other hobbies it making black powder rifles. I usually purchase the barrels in a hexagon configuration in different sizes. A buddy of mine is a machinist and has made hexagon bits for his drill press. Anyone one know if there are commercial hexagon barrel router bits? 1"-1 1/8" across the flats would be needed.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BJ swears by these cutters,

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

Or these chamfer bits.

MLCS Chamfer Router Bits


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I got their catalog and those wont quite fit my needs in making a barrel channel. 

Cheers,

Gmww


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a bit that would cut 1/2 a hexagon in one step before and it would have to be precisely the right dimensions. It sounds like a special order but it would be quick to use and might be worth it. Otherwise you would have to rout the bottom with a straight bit and then rout the sides with a bevel bit like the Amana RC 1108.


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

Your probably right. I was hoping anyways. My bud made his own. It's going to take a lot to convince him to make me one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Kreg PRS4200 1/4-Inch by 1-1/2-Inch Notching Bit - Amazon.com

==


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

Now that has some potential. I'll have to see if they got one that is 1" or 1-1/8". Thank you very much.

Gmww


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 PC 1 2" SH Window Grill Muntin Mullion Cutter Router Bit Set | eBay

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-PRS4215-Router-8-Inch-2-Inch/dp/B002YIG55A/ref=pd_sim_hi_3

==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glenn, did I misunderstand your first post? I thought you were asking about hexagon shanks on router bits?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> Glenn, did I misunderstand your first post? I thought you were asking about hexagon shanks on router bits?


So did I until I read his reply to James post.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I thought Glenn was talking about wooden barrels to put the black powder in.. Now I am thinking he is talking about rifle barrels.??????

Or a hexagon shape in the stock to take a rifle barrel?


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

Sorry gentlemen, it should be octagon. I use them on my underhammer guns. My mistake. I think old age is catching up to me. 

In case anyone is interested, these are underhammers. The design is a Hopkin and Allen. My buddy machines the actions. I put them together and do the finishing and wood work. 

The brass one is his custom one that was sent out for engraving. He even machined the rear sights on the brass action. It's called a lollipop sight. If I remember correctly the brass one is a .32 cal. The front one is a .62 cal. I took a buffalo (bison) with it a couple of years ago.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful looking pieces, Glenn.

I have only ever shot a bison with a Canon ( 550D, that is).....


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

The hide in the background is the bison I shot. I kill one every Oct. for meat and the fur in Montana.


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Hexagon black powder barrels are steel, not wood. I am completely lost on this one.


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

Sorry I'm looking to cut a channel in the forfend for octagon barrel.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Being an octagon makes it easier to find the right bits for but it is still either made to order or 3 passes (at least) with 2 bits. Are you sure about the distance across the flats? According to the math, flats of 1" equal a barrel of about 2 1/2 inches across.


----------



## Gmww (May 19, 2013)

That is how we describe the barrels. The measurement is from one flat to the other and not point to point. If you google 1" across the flats you'll see a link to the Muzzle loading forum and a post describing the measurement.


----------

